# MaximPep TB 500+ MGF + IGF LOG



## lokobreed (Jun 13, 2013)

I will be placing my order in from Maxim Pep in the next few days. The basis for these peptides is recovery. I have had 4 shoulder surgeries in the past 3 years due to an accident (2 of the 4 surgeries were actually not needed)... Surgeries were Distal Clavicle Excision, Revision of Distal Clavicle Exicision + Labral Repair, Ac Joint Reconstruction, Sc Joint Resection + minor Pec and DeltoidTear. The injury caused the rupture of the disc at my SC joint and the pec + deltoid tear. The doctors were unsure of what the issue was and ended up resecting more clavicle which turned into having a lax AC joint

I am now 2 weeks out post surgery. I have also had a transposition of my ulnar nerve in my elbow. 

I will be using as follows

TB 500 10 mg for first 4 weeks
Igf - 80 mcg every other day
MGF 250 mcg post therapy every day that I do not use the IGF

I will be injecting each into the shoulder area and SC joint area as well as the elbow - so I will be doing multiple small injections

Please Stay tuned


----------

